

Show HN: UserMetrix -- Spend time fixing bugs not reproducing them - clinton
http://usermetrix.com/

======
bradleyland
This is incredible. I wish we developed mobile apps, because I'd jump right on
this. I'm working on something similar for our web apps, but using the
application logs (Rails) to develop "click paths" for a logged in user. We use
Airbrake for error notification, and it collects a lot of useful data, but it
doesn't tell us how the user managed to get to the point of failure.

------
alcuadrado
Just a little piece of advice, I found really confusing that the different
plans in Pricing section are ordered from the most expensive to the cheaper.

~~~
clinton
That is interesting, descending or ascending order of price might be one of
those things that you can only please half the people... Some of the time.

This is an interesting article that offers a counter argument:
[http://uxmovement.com/content/7-useful-design-strategies-
for...](http://uxmovement.com/content/7-useful-design-strategies-for-a-
successful-pricing-table/)

~~~
alcuadrado
I agree in most of them, except for: \- The order seems confusing \- Hiding
the free plan. Yesterday there was a dropbox article in TC, where the CEO
tells the story (well, in slides) of dropbox marketing, and how hiding the
free plan was making them loose lots of users (who can beacame paid users
and/or recommend your service).

thanks for the link! :D

------
becomevocal
The video is nice. You do that in-house?

I'd be nice if there was a short description / value prop. statement above the
fold. While your name implies what you provide, it's not 100% apparent what
you are going to help me with and why it's better.

~~~
clinton
Video was done by my good friends at Josh Lamont Design,
<http://www.lamont.com.au/>

Thanks for the tip of idea of description / value prop above the fold.

------
clinton
Been working on this for a little while now, today we launched a new
introduction video.

